# Excel Won't Print



## noradahammar (Feb 16, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

So this is my first time using a forum to troubleshoot an excel problem. I consider myself fairly savvy but I'm about to go crazy! I found a thread similar to my problem but not quite.

So riddle me this:

I can print from all other sources on my computer.
I have cleared, reestablished, and checked my print area's over and over.
Print preview shows my workbook as ready to print.
I then print. 
The sheets appear to actually be printing, taking its time to finish each in the usual time, but simply not print with any ink.
I can take the very excel spreadsheet, print to PDF, and then take that PDF and print - works fine BUT NOT WITH EXCEL 

What's my problem?

PS: I don't have any ink in my color cartridge but I wouldn't think that would effect is since Word and PDF do fine. Please, any advice might save me.


----------



## PC_Wiz (Nov 19, 2003)

What version of Office do you use?
What is your operating system"
What printer do you use?
Also, did it ever worked?


----------



## noradahammar (Feb 16, 2011)

I use Mac's Excel 2008
I run OS-X
I use HP Photosmart 4200 series
As to if it ever worked. Yes but no longer for some odd reason.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

In Page Setup check to see that your page is set to print at 100% - I have had Excel sometimes (rarely, but sometimes) change this for no apparent reason to like 1%. It then has to print each page, as usual, but it is so small that you can barely see it. It would convert to a PDF properly, however, for PDFs manage how they are printed differently.


----------



## PC_Wiz (Nov 19, 2003)

Check this article and see if helps
How to troubleshoot print failures in Word for Mac, Excel for Mac or Powerpoint for Mac
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/313553


----------



## noradahammar (Feb 16, 2011)

Well I know it is not to do with the Page Setup. I am all my pages to 'shrink to fit' and it comes us in the print preview just find.

PC Wiz: I went the website you posted and tried their stuff. It didn't work.

I do have a new development. So I have got excel to print my documents BUT ONLY if I take my original worksheets and copy every last one of them to a new workbook!!!!  I have no idea why this is, but currently it is my only alternative to get my worksheets to print and it is superior to saving every single last one to a PDF.

If anyone else has thoughts it would be appreciated...


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

noradahammar said:


> Well I know it is not to do with the Page Setup. I am all my pages to 'shrink to fit' and it comes us in the print preview just find.


Sorry, but this just confirms my thoughts. "Shrink to fit" does just that, literally. If your print area data should be covering 3 pages but you have it set to shrink, it will print on 1 page - probably totally illegibly, but all there. Print preview may look fine, but page setup doesn't communicate with print preview. Page setup deals with your printer drivers and actual printing issues.

I would also bet that if you copy your data to a new workbook and it prints correctly the page setup of the new workbook is different from the original.


----------

